# Worcestershire sauce for binder?



## SmokinLogs

I’ve spent way too much time watching smoking videos on YouTube lol but I figure in the long run it will help my smoking ability. The other day I say a guy using Worcestershire sauce for a binder on his ribs. This looked very intriguing. Being from Owensboro KY it sparked my interest. We use a “dip” or you might call it a mop sauce that has a strong Worcestershire sauce with vinegar flavor. I’m slowly trying to venture out to other types of Q’s from around the nation, but I’m still a sucker for my home town style. I haven’t had the chance to try this yet. So I’m just curious if anybody has any thoughts on this or if they have ever tried Worcestershire as a binder for your rub? Not just ribs either, any meat? I like hearing other people’s experience. Thanks.


----------



## gmc2003

I use it often, just not as a rub binder. Most of the time it gets mixed in with the eggs when making my meatloaf or meatballs. I also use it during the foiling stage for chuck steak and brisket. 

Chris


----------



## danowpg

I've used it when doing beef short ribs...could work with brisket too


----------



## Jeff Wright

I am just getting into using a true smoker, but I have done a lot of cooks, slow, fast and otherwise, on a kettle.  I love the taste of Worcestershire and use it by the cupsful on a lot of meats.  It has been a favorite marinade and yes, helps bind rubs on it before going to the heat.  Since I just like the flavor, I might be biased saying it is good for what you need it to do.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Never tried it on ribs but I've used it on brisket with good results. Also other cuts like London broil(top round) and chuck roast. I always use it when I do burgers too.


----------



## browneyesvictim

If you like Worcestershire, you should try Henderson's Relish. Not common here in the US, but you can get it online. Its more popular in the origins of our Limey friends across the pond.


----------



## TomKnollRFV

I'd reduce part of the ACV in a rub with the Worcestershire<God that name is always some thing I hate spelling and typing> and go from there.

I've added it to pulled pork for my self after reheating, never thought of using it in the sauce or rub it self.

<PS: SmokingLogs try a Carolina mustard based finishing sauce some time if you want to branch out. It's all I use for pulled pork now if I sauce it>


----------



## SmokinLogs

Thanks for all the responses. I’m looking forward to trying some of your new ideas on my Q soon.


----------

